# source for homelite trimmer parts? ST-185 guard?



## bikesandcars (Jun 10, 2013)

I got a Homelite ST-185 trimmer for free (to a good home). 

I got it running and did a muffler / airbox mod and I'm impressed with how well it runs. 

I'm looking for the rear deflector / line cutter because it is missing, but I'm not able to find one in stock from online sellers. When I search all that comes up are these big parts suppliers that evidently all subscribe to the same parts diagrams (they are all the same!). They all say "out of stock". 

I've tried evilbay too, but no joy. 

Does anyone know of a real company that actually sells new or used homelite trimmer parts for these old trimmers? 

One of the reasons I want to fix it is because it says "Made in the USA" and I believe that's a rarity these days.


----------



## LarryRFL (Jun 10, 2013)

An option is to go with a head that uses either cut lengths of line or uses plastic blades. Used to sell them moons ago at previous employer and sold several of the plastic blade heads for these.


----------



## bikesandcars (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks but I'd like to run a regular spool with thick line, I trim around too many sharp objects to deal with the hassle of set strings 

Last night I made a line cutter out of strip of 1" x 1/8" steel, measured 8.5" from center (17" cut) and bent it down, sharpened the edge to trim the line back. It allows the spool to work, but is not very effective against projectiles and debris. I guess I could fab up a a steel guard while I'm at it.... but who has the time for a $10 part.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 11, 2013)

From a bit of googling, it looks like that trimmer has a bearing 
sitting in part of the cutter shield.
so that outer section of the shield looks to be a "unique" and of course "nla" item
I guess You're probably stuck with the obvious choice of
scrounging something from other trimmers 
or doing the strap cutter.

I used to fab up something a bit like it from that old heavy steel banding strap
like came on steel bundles at work.
Mine came out from the gear head and made a zig down 
at the needed distance to cut the line length
then turned up to the shaft housing, held there by a hose clamp.

Like you said, not much for debris protection 
But gave great working access in the tall grass 
and didn't weigh squat and add awkward mass to the trimmer.
Wish I had some more of that big steel strapping but seems all I can find now is the plastic stuff.

just had a thought: wonder if you could cut a section from the bottom
of a plastic pail or one of those smaller plastic drums, for something thicker-tougher
and make up that crescent section?


----------



## bikesandcars (Jun 12, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> From a bit of googling, it looks like that trimmer has a bearing
> sitting in part of the cutter shield.
> so that outer section of the shield looks to be a "unique" and of course "nla" item
> 
> ...



Yes, there is a bearing there, it's actually a nicely constructed trimmer... funny as they were probably considered low cost throwaway back then but it has design elements now only found in pro models. It's not a "pro" engine though, the ports / carb don't give it much rev. 

A Pail.. I have some chlorine pails from the pool, brilliant!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a 385(?) that I bought new in the early '90's when Hechinger went out of business. I think it cost me around $100. I probably should have bought a couple of them, I sold it when I moved. I also bought all the bar oil they had at $1.00 a gallon, it lasted me for several years. My now wife was with me, she questioned my sanity when I loaded up the shopping cart.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 13, 2013)

I 've got a pse3000 (stick edger) that I caught as an overstock sale
for about $35 several years ago (wish I had grabbed both of them).

people were passing them up, looking for weedbeaters...
Easy fix for that, turn shaft housing 1/4 turn, re secure powerhead
go find a large block of wood and do a slight bit of de-curving to the shaft 
and swap in a good bump feed head in place of the blade trimmer head.

Bingo! nice long reach aluminum housing and a single piece drive line.
The single piece units don't vibrate in your hands nearly as much
as the multi-tool ones do.
wipe down and give a fresh smear of good grease to the drive cable
once or twice a year keeps the vibes down 
and of course the service life improvement.

Hoping this blower (small pic) can be a donor 
for the pse3000 that's down to about 95~100 psi compression.
it's still cranking good, but getting weak on top end power.
Got rid of the E-gas damaged carb, installed new carb and related fuel components
made it sing again!
but I think the ethanol has taken it's toll on the top end 
from before I found out where to get non contaminated gas.

edit: and yes I eliminated the infernal punch bubble and it's bits
when I re-carbed the Homie (just a bit of solder work to it)

The old 30cc Homies are getting scarce, 
so I've been grabbing their kissing cousin the Ryobis.
Was looking this one over today (larger pic)
Grabbed it for a parts donor and realized it wasn't hurt,
looks to have just dropped the purge fitting early and the owner wasn't repair type
so after it sat awhile was it was sold to me.
I guess I should shoot some pics of details and post up a thread
about what I found.


----------

